# Smallmouth fishing...



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Who else can't wait for some smallmouth fishing!? I wish the creeks and rivers were open so I could atleast try for some. To you smallmouth experts, when is the earliest the smallie bite heats up in the creeks in rivers? I'm so tired of this snow and ice!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am right there with you. I am out there as soon as possible with waders. I usually slow down the amount of creek fishing I do as summer comes around. There are just too many people hitting the holes that have easy access.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Last summer was the first time I did creek fishing here in Columbus and did very well, however I still have a lot to learn about it. I am looking forward to seeing how well I can do in the spring!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I've only been fishin' for smallies for 2 years, and most guys on here will probably tell you to start as soon as the ice melts. I usually don't go until end of April, early May. It's a crazy time of year early spring. Turkey Hunting, Maumee Run, White Bass runs, Saugeye Runs, muskie and pike, crappie are killing everything.
I usually take advantage of some of the other runs and wait for smallie's to heat up in May. I fish all summer, I wake up well before others so that I hit the best spots while others are sleeping. Most guys don't make it out until 2 hours after sunrise and miss most of the good fishing. It's always fun to explore areas that people don't fish too!! Some of these areas that people don't want to walk to hold really good fish. good luck


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm dying for it. They can be fished for anytime, it's in the presentation.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

I usually wait til late april, may, usually because the river i fish is flooded most every spring.Plus as was said crappie, largemouth and saugeyes are easy to catch in spring.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate February!

Life seeps back into me in March. But between the end of football season and that first cast of the year, I am about as miserable as it gets. When I look out the window and see 2 feet of snow that is not going to start melting anytime soon, it makes it that much worse. I don't think I can prepare my gear anymore than I already have. Seeing bass swimming around in the tank at the boat show this weekend just made the craving that much stronger. Jami Norman put on an outstanding seminar by the way. Oh look at this, we are expected to get 5-9 inches of snow between now and tomorrow night.

I hate February!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you guys saying Crappie, Largemouth, and Saugeye are easier to catch in the creeks and rivers in the spring? Why is it so much easier and what are the common areas to target them in the creeks in rivers? I love catching all 3 as well as Smallmouth so any advice would be much appreciated. Sorry for all the questions, very new at river and creek fishing.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thick Rick said:


> I hate February!
> 
> Life seeps back into me in March. But between the end of football season and that first cast of the year, I am about as miserable as it gets. When I look out the window and see 2 feet of snow that is not going to start melting anytime soon, it makes it that much worse. I don't think I can prepare my gear anymore than I already have. Seeing bass swimming around in the tank at the boat show this weekend just made the craving that much stronger. Jami Norman put on an outstanding seminar by the way. Oh look at this, we are expected to get 5-9 inches of snow between now and tomorrow night.
> 
> I hate February!


100% agree with you on everything you said besides the boat show. I wanted to go but school takes my time if needed.

This snow is absolutely killing me. I am not a big fan of florida but spring break may lead me down there.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

dre said:


> Are you guys saying Crappie, Largemouth, and Saugeye are easier to catch in the creeks and rivers in the spring? Why is it so much easier and what are the common areas to target them in the creeks in rivers? I love catching all 3 as well as Smallmouth so any advice would be much appreciated. Sorry for all the questions, very new at river and creek fishing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Matt


I wouldnt go to the creeks if you want crappie, and largemouth. They are there just not high quantities or qualities that I have seen. Saugeye are there as well just not great size. If you want saugeye, hit buckeye or a spillway/dam. Delaware has the crappie. If you want largemouth you are good on the scioto and lakes, quarries, pretty much anywhere around here will have some largemouth. Sorry I am not too specific. It's hard to tell you without knowing how you like to fish or if you have a boat. These are my experiences. Others may tell you something completely different. Hope that helps for your planning.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Cant really help on Smallmouth in the spring as I prefer to fish for them in the Fall (plus I get hardcore S-eye fever in the spring lol). But I have ran into a few early in the season, almost all after Ice out. What your going to want to find is a sunny warmer day (upper 30's or 40'). Try tossing a small jig n twister or roadrunner. Water level/clarity does play a big factor, but even if its up try and find a pocket or two out of the current downstream of a spillway..Those fish have to eat, even if the water is up. Also stick with solid colors when the water is stained/chocolate (the urban legend that Smallmouth wont feed when the water is chocolate milk is just that...an urban legend. You may not catch as many...But you will catch a few here and there). My personal choice is a handpoured black back with a solid pearl white body and a black 1/16th or 1/18th jighead. Mix it up, and dont forget to try throwing a roadrunner...They can produce too when water clarity is a factor.


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

I want to get out and hit the smallies sometime this winter when the ice clears of the creeks, but have been unable so far. I figured i would use live bait. If I get out i'll post the results. I myself have never been able to do very good in the winter but have not tried much either. Good luck.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

smallie fishing and river fishing is the best by far
and it is the best to hop in the river before sun up and start hitting the holes then picls up again i found around 11 then of course right before dark. jigs and twisters and top water work the best for us. if it looks like a good spot fish they will be where you least expect them they are great at hiding and blending in. As for chocolate milk water i dont bother going there few and far between so i dont bother all though two of mine i caught right as big storm started and after and it was alot of rain if pictures work on here if not check out pics of my smallies in my profile all caught inmy two rivers from last year


----------



## gurlluvsfish (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey, i'm getting the fever too, looking for some productive prospects around Tiffin, willing to travel if needed, any ideas where to go around here?


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah i think i agree that spring is best meant for other species... smalllies will still be there in the heat of july and august and still arent that difficult to catch. I cant argue with the fact that pound for pound nothing is more fun than a jumping bronzeback though


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I do have a jon boat with a trolling motor and have taken it out on the lake a couple times for crappie but I really prefer wading the creeks and rivers. that is most likely what I will do the majority of the time once the ice is gone for good. I love catching smallies for sure, but do hope to hook some other species as well! Thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some nice Smallies jcotsmallie! I forgot to mention I believe it is possible to catch Smallmouth year around. I went out one night with a buddy when the temp. was -7 with the windchill in December and caught a few Smallies out of the Scioto, the biggest one pictured below. I just haven't had the desire to suck it up and try it again but I think I need to find some open water this weekend on a river and try it out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

gurlluvsfish said:


> Hey, i'm getting the fever too, looking for some productive prospects around Tiffin, willing to travel if needed, any ideas where to go around here?


I found smallie fishing in the Sandusky to be sketchy at best the last couple of years. You might look into traveling north up to the Huron river around Milan or drive to the east/south and hit Honey Creek over around Melmore.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I found smallie fishing in the Sandusky to be sketchy at best the last couple of years. You might look into traveling north up to the Huron river around Milan or drive to the east/south and hit Honey Creek over around Melmore.


I agree. For some reason, the area we electroshocked didn't result in many smallmouth. Most were very small. This was a beautiful stretch of big river.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel everyones pain...this stretch of winter is as brutal as it gets. I purchased waders and wading boots recently and i plan on attacking the Darby this year. I'll probably target prespawn largemouths primarily, but i'll also get on some crappie and the white bass run. It's such a pain in the ass not having a boat. I hope I make some good commission this year so i can finally buy a johnboat. 

I went to Disney the 3rd week of Jan. for a business conference. The last day i was able to do some fishing at the resort's lake for about an hour. Caught 2 LM's on topwater. That's right, topwater in January. It doesn't get much better than that. I thought that would hold me over until spring, but it only fed the need that much more...


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Below is the USGS site for river info. You just type in the river you want and there should be info. If not your stream, at least one that is close by. Besides the flow rates, they sometimes show the temperature. Smallie action may start around 50 degrees, and really starts rolling around 57. Once you see those temps AND the flows are safe, go for it. Remember that their food sources are smaller in the spring. I once saw a swarm of newly hatched craws about a 1/2 inch long. A SM was hoovering them like a Carp.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/current/?type=flow&group_key=NONE


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Hit em early. I got this one in early March of last year. last year was probably my best year of sm fishing did allot of it early. Did not fish as much but broke my pb sm 3 times. this was the first cant remember it. but now its 18 1/2 caught later in the summer. its the 2nd pic.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't wait any longer. I really can't wait to try my new setup. haven't bought it yet, but will soon. Gander Mountain or Bass Pro shop should have a sale soon. this spring I will go after muskie and pike and then smallies. the crazy muskie catching that happened last spring has got me fired up. It's always been my dream to catch a muskie. I'd love to catch another pike this year. Caught my first pike in the scioto last year and it was a blast. My heart was pounding. Also looking forward to going to maumee for some saugeye. It's on man!!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't be afraid to go big either. I've caught several smallies over 3.5lbs the past few years using 5" jerkbaits and large spinnerbaits during the last week of March and first week of April.


----------

